
Building a TV remote for iOS in Python - tonybaloney
https://hackernoon.com/making-a-tv-remote-in-python-ef1dd5409524?source=linkShare-ec39004dd57f-1486171875
======
gigatexal
the only thing python is missing is a good, pythonic, easy-to-get-started,
cross platform GUI API and I think beeware could be it. This is really neat.

